# 40s male Colson balloon tire 26 inch



## momona (Nov 28, 2012)

All stock. Stock rims, can i fit schwalbe fat frank tires on stock colson wheels. Currently have goodyear front, schwinn rear tires on it.  Will regular walmart tires fit?  Thank you.


----------



## momona (Nov 28, 2012)

I believe another post on 40s colson bikes described these wheels as being "peaked" , if that helps.... extremely new to this hobby, but hooked like a junkie.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2012)

The fenders may be 'peaked' but the rims aren't. If the tires on there now are 26 x 2.125 then any tire brand will fit that is this size and you can probably even go up a size without interference. V/r Shawn


----------



## momona (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info, and correction.


Active duty navy, stationed at RTC GREAT LAKES.  EM2


----------



## Boris (Nov 28, 2012)

Post a picture if you can. Love to see pictures.


----------



## momona (Nov 29, 2012)

What color fat franks should i go with? Does this bike look correct? How much value is lost if i repaint? I like the patina... so might just change the tires.  Head badge is the regular red colson badge. I think i got a deal on this, but what would you value this at? Frame is solid and it rides really nice.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2012)

Clean it,grease it,polish it a lil & ride the heck out of it.


----------



## Boris (Nov 29, 2012)

What's the serial number on the bottom of the crank hanger? I personally wouldn't paint it. I've never seen such a tall head nut on the steer tube. You have a very nice bike and aside from the missing front fender, I think your fork is bent slightly backwards, I think the chainguard is generic. And your bike possibly had truss rods at one time. It's hard to know if it had a tank and rack. There are Colson experts on this site, and hopefully they'll chime in. Check out some other Colson's in Nostalgic.net, in the drop down menu at the top of this page.


----------



## momona (Nov 29, 2012)

appreciate all the info!!! and i'll take a look at that link above! am i on track with the time frame being in the 40's? could i classify this as prewar??? 

i haven't even tried looking for a serial number, will take a look tonight when i get home.... and post what i find.


----------



## Boris (Nov 29, 2012)

Pretty sure it's prewar, based on the rear facing dropouts (where the rear axle fits into the bike frame). Should be able to pinpoint the year with the serial number.


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Nov 30, 2012)

*1941*

I am pretty sure thats a 1941 Colson...1 year only frame style with the Looptail rear...I have 1 too...Seat is most likely a Ladies model...the cranks-stem look right too...Nice score...


----------



## momona (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome! I'll post more pics when i get off... along with that s/n. Would fat franks take away from the look of the bike? What color tires do you all think would work with this bike?


----------



## momona (Dec 1, 2012)

Few more pics


----------



## momona (Dec 1, 2012)

Serial #: 9e332


----------



## slick (Dec 1, 2012)

It is definately prewar. I think the 9 in the serial number means it's a 1939 i think?? You need to ask fatbike on here. He is the Colson expert. Great bike. Definately do not repaint it. Too nice to repaint. Original bikes are worth more, especially when the paint is this nice. It will polish up if you are careful with some mild rubbing compund. Make sure you tape off the pinstripes around the spears on the femders and frame or they will be buffed off and gone forever. Clean it and ride it. Great find!


----------



## momona (Dec 1, 2012)

sweet! awesome news!!! 

what would be a realistic price for this bike be? as is? do NOT plan on selling it, dig it too much. just want to know what i'm working with.  Thanks.  Anyone feel free to chime in!


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 1, 2012)

Here are a few pics of my 1941+ Goodyear Wings Hi Way Patrol version...original plain paint with cheaper Wald fenders and other than the repop tires, all original down to the wood pedal blocks...came with "war" tires but were unridable...


----------



## momona (Dec 2, 2012)

old hotrod said:


> Here are a few pics of my 1941+ Goodyear Wings Hi Way Patrol version...original plain paint with cheaper Wald fenders and other than the repop tires, all original down to the wood pedal blocks...came with "war" tires but were unridable...
> View attachment 75431View attachment 75432View attachment 75433View attachment 75434




Sweet!!! Should I have a tank? And is my chain guard totally wrong?  I can't find any signs of there ever being a tank mounted on this frame, but --- I am very new to all of this. 

Bought it from the friend of the original owner, so it hasn't passed through the hands of too many people.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 2, 2012)

momona said:


> Sweet!!! Should I have a tank? And is my chain guard totally wrong?  I can't find any signs of there ever being a tank mounted on this frame, but --- I am very new to all of this.




The chainguard is not a Colson item but aftermarket, vintage uncertain as I believe it  was made for a long time.  Back then the very low end offerings were often sold without a chainguard.  Your stem was usually associated with a higher trim bike,  Your 1/2in drivetrain was usually associated with a higher trim package.  The long dart paint scheme on your back fender was usually associated with a lower trim level (in my personal observation).   If it had a tank it has been off for a long time as the paint is faded where it would have been covered.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 2, 2012)

momona said:


> Sweet!!! Should I have a tank? And is my chain guard totally wrong?  I can't find any signs of there ever being a tank mounted on this frame, but --- I am very new to all of this.
> 
> Bought it from the friend of the original owner, so it hasn't passed through the hands of too many people.




Every bike line had multiple models to reach different price points. Base model (stripped) as Dougfisk noted, then equipped, deluxe, uber deluxe and the occasional custom not found on ads...mine would have been right before the war so not as deluxe as earlier models. But mine is the lower end of "equipped" with rack, tank and chainguard but no light.


----------



## momona (Dec 2, 2012)

Someone is gonna have to translate that into newbie language for me.... "higher trim"???


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 2, 2012)

momona said:


> Someone is gonna have to translate that into newbie language for me.... "higher trim"???




By higher trim I mean a more deluxe model....  see old hotrod's elaboration.  During this era, manufacturers categorized models as "equipped" meaning includes rack, tank and light; or "unequipped" meaning does not include these "extras".


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 2, 2012)

Also, bike lines would adjust the line for certain customers and regions. I have a 1936 jobber catalog from a distributor selling Shelby bikes. A customer (hardware store, bike store, tire store, dept store etc.) could order the Shelby frame with all nickel trim including fenders, all chrome trim including fenders or with a heavy duty frame-whatever that is. I have also seen various catalogs featuring Westfield manufactured bikes from the late 30s with 4+ different seats, 3 very different horn lights, a couple of different chainguards, 3 different racks and a couple of fender combinations...all using the same frame. So the moral to the story, 70+ years ago, bike makers would do just about anything trying to satisfy their customers and the catalogs do not always tell the whole story...because anything was possible


----------



## Boris (Dec 3, 2012)

Getting a tank like the one old hotrod has on his bike is going to be no easy task, as Doug will attest to. If you want to buy a rack, be aware that there is a rack that fits the loop frame model (yours), and racks that fit other style frames. I currently have a loop frame rack for sale that would fit your bike, however it needs work, which is why I also am looking for another one of these racks, but in better condition.


----------



## momona (Dec 7, 2012)

New rubber. Fat franks, pulled off the fenders... until i find a matching set.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 7, 2012)

momona said:


> New rubber. Fat franks, pulled off the fenders... until i find a matching set.




So far, so good.  I'd suggest straighten the fork and lose the chainguard.    I saw a trouser clip on ebay.


----------



## momona (Dec 7, 2012)

dougfisk said:


> So far, so good.  I'd suggest straighten the fork and lose the chainguard.    I saw a trouser clip on ebay.




Straighten the fork? Yeah... The more I look at this chain guard, the more I don't like it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2012)

momona said:


> Straighten the fork? Yeah... The more I look at this chain guard, the more I don't like it.




Fork if bent in pretty good. Look how close tire is to downtube.


----------



## momona (Dec 7, 2012)

... i think that's just a bad camera angle... i'll try and take some better pictures later.


----------

